# Blue Leg Vent Call - Audio File



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay so I have again used the recorder on my iPhone and captured some audio of one of my male Blue Leg Vents (thanks George) calling. He was actually calling from inside a film canister with a female in there with him. Enjoy!

Blue Leg Vent Audio File


Here's the link to my man creek recording . . . 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/46459-man-creek-call-audio.html


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats Matt!

I miss hearing that daily......

That's usually a sign of impending eggs. They will usually lay just inside the water's edge/

Good Luck.

George


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Haha! Yeah I'm planning on letting these guys raise their own tads if they decide to. I know you had more froglets than you knew what to do with! Haha! Very neat little frogs!

So did you split yours up?


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

unfortunately, the female went to the big brom in the sky a couple of weeks ago..... My own stupidity.

George


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

GBIII said:


> unfortunately, the female went to the big brom in the sky a couple of weeks ago..... My own stupidity.
> 
> George


I'm sorry for your loss, what exactly happened?


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

moved an item in the viv and squished her......

I did just find a clutch of eggs in two different grow out tanks of juvies (I guess that means they are no longer juvies) so I should be back up and running in few months.....


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

That sucks. Was she your only girl?


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

oops didn't read the rest of you post, at least you have more females now. good luck.

-Nick


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Congrats Matt. Mine has been calling for a few months now, even with the female right next to him as well. Except mine stay in the same brom all the time. They never go near the film cannisters

George, you're out of stock on Vents?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Jeff! Yeah I've got tads swimming around in my broms - they never laid in the film cans - I'm just letting the tads in there - been throwing some food in every week or so . . . see how it goes!


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Not out yet. I still have 6 tads left to morph and about thirty ootw so I will have some for a while yet.


----------

